# mastiff with baby shit tzu just taken -funny



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

heres some photos i just took lol was a funny morning cats and all dogs and teen all sitting on couch , bubba was doing the typical mastiff thing... rub my belly rub my belly and letting the puppies walk all over him, and then he decided to use the little slide i made for the puppies to get up and down on the couch without getting hurt lol ( i made all my own agilty equip in the back yard... when bubba was younger we would come home and find him sleeping ON the dinning room table
















the puppy likes to chew on bubbas ears... bubba doesnt seem to notice
















hope you enjoy the photos i have a couple more lol


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

im guessing none of them will get off the couch today its -24 outside and kids had no school


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

bbbrrIIIIIINNNNNDDDDLLLLeeeEee!!!!!!


I LUVLUVLUV anything Brindle..

Can I save one pic for my folder I have of all the pretty brindles...everytime I feel down I go flip through and look at all the brindle poochies and it makes smile....see--->


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> bbbrrIIIIIINNNNNDDDDLLLLeeeEee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I LUVLUVLUV anything Brindle..
> ...


save all you want i dont mind i too totally love brindles
hes my second brindle mastiff.. if i was more crazy than i am.. iwould get a brindle a fawn and an apricot... but i am not that crazy yet lol just in case anyone was wondering except for the calico cat all are males...... and boy can i tell when someone in the neighborhoods dog goes in heat lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, I can't even FIND a calico cat in that mess of bodies!


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

the calico is on the table to the left of the couch.. shes the only cat that acts like a cat lol in this house the copper colored cat sleeps with the mastiffs


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like you have a blanket full of canines and a kitty! Keep the pics comin!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

How old and how big is bubba? He's got good big EM head!

-n


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

He's handsome!
Cute that he loves the pups hehe!


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

i always have to figure out how we we always debate my memorylol sept o2 i think he was born, lol all my pets at the moment were born in sept how wierd is that bubba lost alittle weight this year he only weighs 210 im not sure how tall he is i have never checked i bought him to show him but he has always had alot of skin allergies and i had like 3 surguries before he was 2 yrs old hard to run with a mastiff with staples in you lol
sooo hes my super pretty pet lol he looks just like his dad there is a story to his name
i got him from baskerville kennels in canada his dad is bubba they are a great place


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Bubba is so HANDSOME. And I love your little Shih Tzu puppy...that is one breed of small fluffy (aka, needs grooming) dog that I actually wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

What a huge head! There all so cute but boy does that Mastiff dwarf you!


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

yes lots of grooming lol however, they are my kids dogs, and im training them (the kids) to brush them daily and play with thier feet and use a nail file on thier nails i cant belive it my huband actually even pets them lol, hes not a pet person lol he did buy me bubba after my first mastiff died and helove the big dogs but... just to look at lol infact he and my son (both of witch body build and can lift amazing weights) cant jointly take bubbafor a walk, however my friendsson who is 60 pounds can ( they have 8 dogs) hehe its just because no matter how much u tell them what to do they dont quite get dog signs lol but i also plan to take them to the groomer lol they are very sweet and loveable.. oh im babbling again need to cut back on those pain meds lol
christine


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> im guessing none of them will get off the couch today its -24 outside and kids had no school



Fabulous photos! I lived in MN for many, many years, so know what you're talkin' about! 

Here's a little MN humor I thought I'd share w/you, courtesy of my brother, who still lives there! LOL

Here's a cute one that describes us Minnesotan's pretty well for the most part... 

It's becoming obvious that Saint Paul and Minneapolisare getting more cosmopolitan (meaning full of people who weren’t bornand raised here) because there is public whining about the delightful arcticblast that we are enjoying. Cold Weather Behavior... 

60 above zero: Arizonans turn on the heat. Minnesotans plant gardens. 

50 above zero: Arizonans shiver uncontrollably. People are sunbathing in Duluth. 

40 above zero: Import cars won't start. Minnesotans drive with the sunroof open. 

32 above zero: Distilled water freezes. The water in Bemidji gets thicker. 

20 above zero: Arizonans don long johns, parkas and wool hats & mittens. Minnesotans throw on a flannel shirt. 

15 above zero: New Yorklandlords finally turn on the heat. People in Minnesota have one last cookout before it gets cold. 

Zero: People in Miami all die. Minnesotans close the windows. 

10 below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. Minnesotans dig theirwinter coats out of storage. 

25 below zero: Hollywooddisintegrates. Girl Scouts in Minnesota still selling cookies door to door. 

40 below zero: Washington, D.C. finally runs out of hot air. People in Minnesota lettheir dogs sleep indoors. =0A 

100 below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. Minnesotans get upset because the Mini-Van won't start. 

460 below zero: ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale). People in Minnesotacan be heard to say, "Cold 'nuff fer ya?" 

500 below zero: *Hell freezes over. Minnesota public schools open 2 hours late. *

Welcome to DF!


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

thats so cute and so true it reminds me of two things...... when i was a teenager we were at a dog show in nebraska and they had a tiny bit of sleet, a bit of ice on the roads.... all shops close everything in town was stand still.. but the dog show ppl lol we couldnt figure out what the fuss was.. and when i was 17 we went to florida in feb... it was about 65 we went to the ocean... in our swimsuits... everyone else was in parkas lol
so the joke i think is more reality lol lol
christine


----------

